# Headliner Removal out of the car



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

*Complete Headliner Removal, not just drop*

I need to remove my headliner in order to do some modification for the rear sunshade install. While I have it out Ill probably redo the headliner fabric since it will start sagging soon (common issue)

Questions:
Did anyone remove the headliner without removing the rear windshield? Maybe pass it out through the trunk? Back door?

Any tips, trips are appreciated :thumbup:

Thanks


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Break out a tape measure and check the width of the trunk.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey man .. i'm in the same boat with headliner sagging! .. search the forum, folks have posted - to remove, gently fold in half, without creasing and then out a back door - reverse to install .. factory method is to r&r windshield, not rear window .. including complete new factory headliner and labor its about seven bills at dealer and they outsource it .. i was quoted about five fifty for stripping/cleaning and recovering with microfiber if i remove/install the headliner myself .. good luck!


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

kbad said:


> hey man .. i'm in the same boat with headliner sagging! .. search the forum, folks have posted - to remove, gently fold in half, without creasing and then out a back door - reverse to install .. factory method is to r&r windshield, not rear window .. including complete new factory headliner and labor its about seven bills at dealer and they outsource it .. good luck!


So if I was to bring it to the car dealer to get mine repaired they would exchange the entire thing and it would cost about $700

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

gunitd50 said:


> So if I was to bring it to the car dealer to get mine repaired they would exchange the entire thing and it would cost about $700 ..


yep .. that's what i was quoted earlier this year at my dealer .. vw/dealer wont guarantee a re-cover.


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

I guess it brings into question is this something I could do by myself or with the help of a friend of course get the proper materials and fix this myself or cough up about $1,000

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

gunitd50 said:


> I guess it brings into question is this something I could do by myself or with the help of a friend of course get the proper materials and fix this myself or cough up about $1,000 ..


its been done, and yes you can - just need to make sure you clean/prep the backer board properly - it will eventually sag again unless you garage the car majority of the time and dont live in hot/humid area .. why 1000?


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm saying about a thousand after taxes and all that stuff so I'll just use a nice round number. Also I stay in Lafayette Louisiana and my car is not kept in the garage

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

kbad said:


> hey man .. i'm in the same boat with headliner sagging! .. search the forum, folks have posted - to remove, gently fold in half, without creasing and then out a back door - reverse to install .. factory method is to r&r windshield, not rear window .. including complete new factory headliner and labor its about seven bills at dealer and they outsource it .. i was quoted about five fifty for stripping/cleaning and recovering with microfiber if i remove/install the headliner myself .. good luck!


I did search but everything is he said she said but no-one who has really done it. I guess Ill just try myself


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

G60ING said:


> Break out a tape measure and check the width of the trunk.


I believe opening going into the trunk from the inside is not big enough


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

If you do decide to do it if possible try to give a step-by-step pictures or anything I would like to try myself but I'm not too too sure if I can pull this off by myself that is

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

.. here's a guide to antenna removal with healiner drop, pix links are broken tho .. and SteelCityMafia did it himself .. good luck!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

kbad said:


> .. here's a guide to antenna removal with healiner drop, pix links are broken tho .. and SteelCityMafia did it himself .. good luck!


Yep saw that thread as well, headliner drop is not a problem, I had it down before. Question on this thread is about the best way to take out the headliner out of the car without needing to remove front or rear windshield. 

I'll PM SteelCityMafia and see if he responds. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

Good luck I'm rooting for you 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

gunitd50 said:


> Good luck I'm rooting for you


Same hereopcorn:


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

gunitd50 said:


> So if I was to bring it to the car dealer to get mine repaired they would exchange the entire thing and it would cost about $700
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I just talked to my local dealership.. $800 for the part and $980 in labor!

I need to make a few more calls.


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

O my goodness....2000

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

gunitd50 said:


> O my goodness....2000


Got the same quote for the part and slightly lower (~$700) labor from my other local dealership yesterday. The SA I spoke to there actually seemed apologetic for the cost and suggested talking to local auto upholstery places.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Throw me a part number... I'm sure I can find the part brand new for lower


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Throw me a part number... I'm sure I can find the part brand new for lower
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like it's Part Number: 3C8867502D 6K8

http://www.vwkennesawparts.com/p/Vo...-gray-WO-SUNROOF/48259202/3C8867502D-6K8.html


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

$800 at local dealer for the headliner

$610+shipping for the headliner online

$200 for a used headliner (don't recommend)

or

$35+20 for the fabric and adhesive . Do it yourself


Ill try the last option since I have to cut my headliner to fit the sunshade anyway


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> $800 at local dealer for the headliner
> 
> $610+shipping for the headliner online
> 
> ...


Do you plan on swapping to black headliner or back to the regular color? I've been thinking of doing a black headliner, but don't know how much involved it would be with getting everything else to match (pillars, handles, etc)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

AndreiMTM said:


> Do you plan on swapping to black headliner or back to the regular color? I've been thinking of doing a black headliner, but don't know how much involved it would be with getting everything else to match (pillars, handles, etc)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I thought about it but decided not to do it because I would have to get everything else in black... Handles, lights, light consoles, sun visor plus I have a homelink so that's even more expensive, all pillars including a black track for the sunshade. 

I could technically wrap all pillars in the same fabric to save some money but still expensive. I know there are interior paints to paint plastic black but who knows if those are good. Definitely don't want it to look sloppy

Sent from mTalk


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yes I thought about it but decided not to do it because I would have to get everything else in black... Handles, lights, light consoles, sun visor plus I have a homelink so that's even more expensive, all pillars including a black track for the sunshade.
> 
> I could technically wrap all pillars in the same fabric to save some money but still expensive. I know there are interior paints to paint plastic black but who knows if those are good. Definitely don't want it to look sloppy
> 
> Sent from mTalk


I'm in the same boat as you - after getting a Mustang as a rental a few months ago I'd considered getting my headliner redone in black but would want to do everything else too in order to make it look "correct". By the time I added in all the console parts, lights, handles, visors etc it just wasn't worth the expense.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

10CC said:


> Looks like it's Part Number: 3C8867502D 6K8
> 
> http://www.vwkennesawparts.com/p/Vo...-gray-WO-SUNROOF/48259202/3C8867502D-6K8.html


$625 from this very trusted vendor of mine which includes standard shipping. Use Discount code: VMO is for Vortex Members


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yes I thought about it but decided not to do it because I would have to get everything else in black... Handles, lights, light consoles, sun visor plus I have a homelink so that's even more expensive, all pillars including a black track for the sunshade.
> 
> I could technically wrap all pillars in the same fabric to save some money but still expensive. I know there are interior paints to paint plastic black but who knows if those are good. Definitely don't want it to look sloppy
> 
> Sent from mTalk


That's what I was thinking also, that it wouldn't really be worth it. And I agree, paint wouldn't cut it; I'd also want everything to be OEM haha. 

And btw, good luck on the rear sunshade install! Have always liked that feature 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yositosi (Sep 10, 2017)

Yeap, had it done this week. Officially ELSA states that you have to remove the windscreen but the job can be done without removing anything at all.

1. remove the rear seat bench
2. pull front seats to their fullest forward position, and lay their backs fully down to create ample room (adjust the height of both seats to the lowest level)
3. from the driver's side also remove the lower (black color) seat belt trim so as to make an even bigger opening on the back door (lower left corner)

Now you have enough room to take the headliner out from the rear door (driver's side) with minimal bending. 

TIP. AT LEAST two people are needed to do this job without messing up the interior or the headliner (i do not believe that you want any scratches on your audio display or air-con panel  )

For the bending, you can put a hand in the middle and bend the entire headliner smoothly like an arc


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

yositosi said:


> Yeap, had it done this week. Officially ELSA states that you have to remove the windscreen but the job can be done without removing anything at all.
> 
> 1. remove the rear seat bench
> 2. pull front seats to their fullest forward position, and lay their backs fully down to create ample room (adjust the height of both seats to the lowest level)
> ...


Awesome thanks for the tips! I was actually thinking about removing both fronts seats completely but i'll try your suggestion first.

BTW if anyone else is reading this thread. Apparently, "dove gray" headliner fabric is a perfect color and texture match to OEM pearl gray.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Automotive-...hash=item58f875463c:m:mEqrvQwp9qzUXVuCVo4yHyw


----------



## yositosi (Sep 10, 2017)

OEMplusCC said:


> Awesome thanks for the tips! I was actually thinking about removing both fronts seats completely but i'll try your suggestion first.
> 
> BTW if anyone else is reading this thread. Apparently, "dove gray" headliner fabric is a perfect color and texture match to OEM pearl gray.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Automotive-...hash=item58f875463c:m:mEqrvQwp9qzUXVuCVo4yHyw



the guy that did my headliner insisted that the main issue with the headliner failing is the fact that the adhesive/glue which has strong chemicals (petrol based) polymerizes the foam of the fabric making it deteriorate easily in cases of high humidity or sun exposure levels.

From his side, he insisted that it is more preferable to use a fabric with a double inner layer (foam and below that a sock-like thicker knit fabric) so that the adhesive will not get in contact with the foam directly. (this is what he said, and i cannot insist as i am not a specialist)


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

yositosi said:


> Yeap, had it done this week ..


hey man .. thanx for sharing your insite, bro, it is much appreciated .. ditto glue/foam/heat just dont meld well for long, specially when foam just deteriorates over time regadardless i'm preparing to do mine - the sagging is sad and pathetic, eh .. if you dont mind, what was your total out of pocket damage (time/$)? tia .. good luck!


----------



## yositosi (Sep 10, 2017)

kbad said:


> hey man .. thanx for sharing your insite, bro, it is much appreciated .. ditto glue/foam/heat just dont meld well for long, specially when foam just deteriorates over time regadardless i'm preparing to do mine - the sagging is sad and pathetic, eh .. if you dont mind, what was your total out of pocket damage (time/$)? tia .. good luck!


non-comparable figures my friend as i am in Greece. EUR150... which is USD180 (labor and textile)


----------



## Stevie Mc (Jan 25, 2011)

yositosi said:


> Yeap, had it done this week. Officially ELSA states that you have to remove the windscreen but the job can be done without removing anything at all.
> 
> 1. remove the rear seat bench
> 2. pull front seats to their fullest forward position, and lay their backs fully down to create ample room (adjust the height of both seats to the lowest level)
> ...


Has anyone actually done this? I have my headliner completely loose and bending it to get out the back door seems impossible.


----------

